# Feeler: Taxidermy and Horns



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

With the recent passing of my father, I have been preparing for the task of moving, using or liquidating some of the stuff left at the house. To that effect, 

I am trying to gather info or interest in some of the animal mounts up there. I don't need offers, or commitments but if you think you may be interested, then maybe just a response in this thread so I know who to contact when/if it goes up for sale?

Mounts I know of...(Most if not all are shoulder mounts)

5x6 Point Bull Elk
5x6 Point Bull Elk (taken on Monte Cristo, the 2nd one pictured below)
Desert Big Horn
Caribou
8 point Whitetail deer (you know those ******* scoring systems...4x4)
7x6 (I think) Mule Deer (I will likely keep this beauty, but maybe not)

I also have an entire wall of mule deer antlers that we have harvested over the years. We call it the wall of shame but there are actually some very nice racks up there. I will get pics this weekend and send them to whoever wants.


----------



## EmmTee (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Kine....

I would be interested in some of the antlers... I am looking to make some knives (1 for me, 1 for my dad, and 1 for my son) and I got out of the antler hunts a long time ago.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Pics...be kind as they are cellphone pics and all animals are still in their Christmas Garb. ;-)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On the mounts check with a home design shop. Mounts are always a good sell for the upper end buyers in such areas such as Park City and Deer Valley.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hit me up when you start thinking about moving some of these guys. I know my wife was wanting another set or two for some rooms (yea my wife is that awesome).


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

That mule deer mount is beautiful.


----------

